# 34 + 2 what do I need to know?



## SweetPea3200

Hi All, 

Just had my baby boy six weeks early. He's doing so great in the nursery. Basically I'm wondering if there's anything I need to know about preemies down the road. Do most mom's base milestones on actual age or corrected age? I feel like a month and a half makes a big difference!


----------



## Twinmum87

Congratulations! Definitely based on corrected age. :) I had my twins at 34+1 weeks. They did everything within normal range but it is very often the case that it does take a bit longer. You can expect a preemie to be caught up with it's full term peers by 2 years old. Just like all full term babies who do things at their own pace, some will walk at 10 months and others at 18 months but it is all OK, preemies are just the same. It will most likely take until closer to his due date before he starts waking up more and my still behave as a newly born baby would. Just takes time.


----------



## miraclemomma

Aim for corrected age and anything ahead of that is a bonus. DS1 was born at 30+4, and met most targets within a week or two of his (non preemie) peers based on actual age... But as pp said, everything should be pretty much caught up fully by 2 years xx


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Congratulations!
I had my daughter at 34 weeks. Shes 7 weeks now (1 week corrected) and shes already teething, smiling, reaching for things etc. Think all babes are different x


----------



## SweetPea3200

Thanks ladies! It's crazy having a preemie when you definitely aren't expecting it. My husband and I already discussed doing things a bit slower. Has anyone gotten to the solid food stage yet? I'm pretty sure my doctor recommends trying solids at six months so would I wait until 7.5 months or just kind of see how he's doing and if he's interested?


----------



## Twinmum87

I was told to go off actual age for weaning (unless there is a bowel issue and have otherwise been advised to wait) as the digestive system begins to mature from birth even if born prematurely. I weaned my boy a little early as he was ravernous on hungry baby milk, didn't matter how much he fed, what the timing of the feeds were he was starving all the time, he would try to drink so much he made himself sick because the milk was not satisfying him and his stomach wasn't big enough to hold as much as he wanted to take and how often he was wanting to eat. I started with 1 tea spoon of baby rice once a day at 4 months and that made a huge difference, he was like a new baby, so much more calm and settled and feeding better. After a while he got hungrier again so I added in another tea spoon at a different time of day. I started him on actual food about 1 week before he hit 6 months. My girl was satisfied on milk so I just gradually started weaning after she hit 6 months. They hated puree thou and went straight to lumps and finger foods! Were eating 3 solid meals a day in no time. :)


----------



## miraclemomma

I think with weaning (i did baby led) you kind of know...he'll be showing signs of interest when he sees you eating etc Xxx


----------



## jojo-b

Our first son was born 6 weeks early. Congratulations! It's a shock though and we learnt a lot in the first year. It's always important to consider their corrected age when thinking about milestones etc. even when they meet them in line with their actual age. Our son didn't smile until he was 11 weeks (5 weeks corrected) but then did everything else on time/earlier in line with his actual age. But they're all different and it's important to consider those 6 weeks if he is a little slower than others to meet milestones. They're having to put a lot more effort than full-term babies into feeding/growing etc. so it's not just the missed time inside that is a challenge for them.

The other thing to remember is that the prematurity doesn't disappear when they get a bit older - there might be things that last for a bit and could be linked to prematurity. My little boy was always susceptible to chest infections in his first couple of years and ended up being diagnosed with asthma later on (no asthma at all in our families). I know other 'ex preemies' (i.e. older than 2 now) who still get a bit more tired than their peers, are still smaller etc. Again though, some babies are completely different and never show any lasting signs, it's just important to consider when they're little.

The 2 things that you always do in line with their actual age rather than corrected are immunisations and weaning. The Bliss weaning guidance is to wean prem babies between 5-7 months (actual age) and NHS guidance is to wean at 6 months actual, so that is a decision you can make based on his development at the time. But it's important to remember that prem babies don't always tick all the traditional boxes for weaning (e.g. being able to pick up food and take it to their mouths themselves etc.) so may not 'look' as ready as other babies. It's still important to wean at the right time though.

Good luck and congratulations again xxx


----------



## October9

34+6 mummy here. All I can say is go with the flow, at the start I was very concerned about my son being behind etc, taking him to be weighed etc and seeing he was still smaller than younger babies there Babies, but in the end you see thru all develop at different rates anyway. 

Hes 3 in August and seeing him with kids his own age you wouldn't know he was early.

We did baby led weaning also. Try and enjoy your baby and worry less about what "experts/friends/family" say &#128515; its all a learning curve but we get there x


----------

